# Redwood Burl Urn



## sprig (Oct 29, 2015)

Not the greatest quality pics but just wanted to show off some of the *unbelievable* redwood burl I got from @woodintyuuu . I couldn't be any happier with the quality of the wood he sells. This urn was made for a friend's dog that recently passed. It's approx. 8x5, redwood burl with holly cap, poly finish with buff and wax.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung (Oct 29, 2015)

Awesome! Very nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 29, 2015)

Very very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 29, 2015)

Couldn't agree more about the wood Cliff sells, but you get all the credit for the way this piece turned out. Nice form, nice finish -- and a very nice thing to do for a friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice work man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 29, 2015)

Well done, very well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice wood and you done it justice for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 29, 2015)

Great job on that beauty.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 29, 2015)

Holy smokes Matt! Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2015)

Thats a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 29, 2015)

SWEET WORK!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 29, 2015)

Now that's a NICE piece of wood, & really like the shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice...I'm sure Marigold will be at peace there. Nicely done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 29, 2015)

Beautiful! Something to be proud of for sure, the shape is spot-on IMO

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RandyB (Oct 31, 2015)

Amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 3, 2015)

Very beautiful! You did that piece of wood justice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 6, 2015)

Well made, my friend. As a dog owner, I appreciate the owner's gesture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

